
Google Faces $5B Lawsuit for Collecting User Information via Incognito Mode - joeyespo
https://www.news18.com/news/tech/google-faces-5-billion-lawsuit-for-collecting-user-information-via-chromes-incognito-mode-2650635.html
======
kevin_thibedeau
Self destructing cookies need to be the default on browsers that are serious
about privacy. Nobody needs to keep thousands of cookies around.

We also need a UI that allows inspection of active cookies. Firefox took this
away for no good reason.

------
jainmukesh
A way to get around this: [https://medium.com/@jainmukesh/slow-browser-1-hack-
to-speed-...](https://medium.com/@jainmukesh/slow-browser-1-hack-to-speed-it-
up-2c6d90152b7b)

------
londons_explore
This lawsuit is made to get headlines, not to be legally watertight.

